# This Years Queens



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8059848286/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8059848861/in/photostream/


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice lookin!!


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Look pretty - how did they perform?


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

They both did alright, the darker one was a package queen and she did awesome in a hive with stores of honey and pollen from a winter die out, the lighter one was from a swarm and she got put on new equipment she did okay but I needed to steal a lot of honey from my package colony to make sure they had enough for winter.


----------

